# Member's Fish



## APB_admin (Mar 4, 2008)

What type of fish do you have?
________
CRF450X


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

glass fish,neons,shrimp,puffers,corys,ottos,guppys,a male betta,and dwarf frogs.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Distributed between 3 tanks:

Tetras: Cardinal, Rummy Nose, Red Phantom,
Rasbora: Harlequin
Gobys: Bumble Bee
Corydoras: Pepper, Panda & Pygmy
Pleco: Long-Finned Albino Bristle Nose
Livebearers: Guppies, Endlers
Invertebrates: Red Cherry Shrimp, Green Shrimp, Orange Shrimp, Amano Shrimp, Glass Shrimp, Zebra Nerite Snails (a lot of other snails that weren't invited!)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohh geeze... Umm

Goby - yellow watchman
Loach - khuli
Livebarers - Guppies (all sorts), Stuarti, Limia
Tetras - Head and tail lite, Harliquin, Cardinal
'algae eaters' - Sailfin pleco, Asian AE, flying fox (not sure)
Inverts - Electric blue hermits, peppermin shrimp, mexican turbo, briggs, septaria nerite, sun shell nerites, dwarf red lobster, dwarf crayfish, Spixi, haustrum, cherry shrimps...
Bettas- HM's CT's VT's
Clown fish...
Ornate polypterus...
Flag fish...

Geeze.. i think thats it for fish...


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Ye gods....

19 Goldfish 
Various corydoras
Red Whiptail Lizard Cats
Whiptails 
Albino BN's 
Longfin Albino BN's
Brown Lace Calico's Pleco's Long and Short Finned
Peacock Endlers
Black Bar Endlers
Carlhubbsia Stuarti's
Red Marbled Calico Pleco's
Longfinned White Clouds
L144's Black Eyed
L144's Blue Eyed
L66's King Tiger Pleco's
L114's Leopard Cactus Pleco's
L183 Starlight Pleco's
Inspector Pleco's
Red Cherry Shrimp
Blue Taiwan Shrimp
Yellow Shrimp
Neocaridina sp. green shrimp
Caridina Sp. Green Shrimp
Orange Bee Shrimp
Black Crystal Shrimp 
Snowball Shrimp 
Assorted color apple snails LSP, DSP, Blue, Ivory, Magenta, Olive, LSP, DSP
Pomacea Haustrums
Asolene Spixi's
And unfortunately pest snails! 

And stuff I am sure I am forgetting.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> Ye gods....
> 
> 19 Goldfish
> Various corydoras
> ...


Yikes where do you keep them all lol


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> Yikes where do you keep them all lol


Goldfish are kept in: 90 gallon, 150 gallon & a 30 gallon upstairs. 
90 gallon catfish tank is also upstairs
Most of my shrimp/ pleco's are downstairs in a mini fish room that's about to be expanded. I have a few tanks in the bedrooms upstairs. Basically the only room without a tank is the bathroom and my bedroom.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Let's see...

55 gallon:
6 Corydoras aneus (bronze cory)
19 Corydoras pymaeus (pygmy cory)
19 Hemigrammus bleheri (rummynose tetra)
6 Otocinclus sp. (oto cats)
3 Ancistrus sp. (albino bristlenose plecos)
16 Paracheirodon axelrodi (cardinal tetra)
9 Nematobrycon palmeri (emperor tetra)
6 Trichogaster leerii (pearl gouarami)
6 Botia kubotai (polka dot loach)
A few large red cherry shrimps and amano shrimps that weren't eaten by gouarmies.

10 quarantine tank gallon: 2 Corydoras panda (panda cory, moved to other tanks), guppy fry
10 gallon: 3 red wag platies, 3 otos, 4 guppies
20 gallon long: 40+ sawbwa resplendens, 3 peppered cories, 3 oto cats
10 gallon: 1 oranda goldfish, 3 white cloud minnow
10 gallon: 1 male betta
10 gallon: 40+ red cherry shrimps


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

90gal:

2 Blood Parrots
1 Green Arowana
1 Scarlet Pleco

35gal:

Red Cherry Shrimp
Crystal Red Shrimp
Black Neon Tetras
Galaxy Rasboras

35gal:

1 Green Arowana


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> Yikes where do you keep them all lol


Whoops forgot my Galaxy Rasboras, Celestial Pearl Danio's or whatever they are being called this hour/minute.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Haha, I think Celestial Pearl Danio is a mouthful for me so I just go with the first one 

Have you gotten yours to breed? From the looks of it, I have a couple females but I'm not sure, I just believe they are because they are bigger and their bellies are fatter than the others.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

My 90 currently contains the following (mostly) mbuna:

2 Ps. Msobo 
2 Ps. Zebra "Red O.B." 
2 Ps. Tropheops 
2 Lab. Trewavassae 
3 Lab. Perlmutt 
2 Ps. Lombardoi 
2 Ps. Acei 
3 Syno. Multipunctatus 
2 Mel. Exasperatus 
1 Sailfin Plec 
2 Labidochromis Caerulus 
1 Ps. Persipax "Red Top Ndumbi" 
3 Ps. Tropheops "Mauve" 

All juvies right now (1.75"-2.5")

I have a 10 gallon cycling too for future emergency, and if the wife turns away for long enough, I'll find a way to slide another 75-135gallon past her for a colony of peacocks....


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

*fishies*

6 long fin leopard danios
m/f pair of gouramis
3 m/f pairs of Endlers Livebearers
1 panda cory
1 black and yellow platy
1 half white half orange blue moon platy
1 black lyretail molly
1 silver molly
1 tri colour shark
1 red tail black shark
m/f pair of bolivian rams
3 glow light tetras 
3 cardinal tetras

and i have baby fry!! not too sure exactly what they are yet, but im leaning towards platies. 

soon to have:
featherfin rainbows
more tetras
dalmation lyretail molly
creamsicle lyretail molly
a pleco or 2 of somesort...??
a red shrimp
a blue shrimp
a green shrimp
a yellow shrimp
a green/bronze cory
m/f pair of red swordtails
gold lyrerail molly
a bichir (too cute)
m/f pair of angel rams

of course thats all i can think of right now, and ill want many more as the days and weeks progress.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

you guys are nuts.

1 male guppy

7 cherry shrimp (two are VERY preggers)

60+ pest snails (on purpose, don't tell me i overfeed plz )


lol


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Well in my 180 gal i have 

2 Yellow tail acei's
2 Red Zebra Mbuna's
3 Dimidiochromis Compressiceps
2 Red top fin Zebra Mbuna's

20gal 

a Pair of German Blue rams.

Working on breeding the Compressiceps and German Blue rams. the Compressiceps are still young .


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'll play!

6 or 7 L134 Leopard frog pleco
5 L081 Gold nugget pleco
1 Farowella cat
1 rubbernose pleco
4 L046 Zebra pleco
3 L260 Queen arabesque pleco
3 Bronze three-spot gourami
11 CW010 Orange laser corydoras
10 Rummy nose tetra
7 harlequin tetra
4 threadfin rainbows
5 gold money tetras
5 cardinal tetras
hundreds of shrimp

I think that's all.

Oh wait.

1 six line wrasse
2 Onyx percula clownfish
2 Pearly jawfish
And lots of coral 



Katalyst said:


> Ye gods....
> 
> 19 Goldfish
> Various corydoras
> ...


Kate, I'm sure this isn't half the list. you're crazy.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

15 Zebra Danio
Un numbered Platy
19 Betta
Pleco
3tetra
1 barb
spawn of CPD
Ghost shrimp
Cherry shrimp
Thai flying fox
MIA bamboo shrimp. 
blue legged hermit crabs (salt)


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Right now

15gal. - 4 Dwarf Puffers
38gal. - 9 Red Wag Swordtails
38gal. - 6 Short Fin Brown Bristlenose Plecos
90gal. 
3 Oto cats
2 Sae's
1 Pearl Gourami
and way too many guppies.

All aquariums are planted.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 2, 2009)

HMM... let me see here...

My list is very long but don't hessitate to read it...

Fish:

2 platy fry...

Disaster stroke after free fish from closing down lfs.

Nothing comes free.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

Some pretty impressive lists u guys have there.....

FW:
Nimbochromis Venustus 
Clown Pleco....uh Panus macaque i think
Marbled Angelfish
Oto Cat
2 Corydora
SW:
 2 Banggai Cardinals
2 Black clowns
1 Yellow Clown Goby (thanx Brian)
of course snails and hermits.....soon to add that flame angel and setting up another tank at my brothers house no more allowed at mine.


----------

